# Secure configuration



## FromJava (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I need to host a single desktop java application (bundled in a jar) on a FreeBSD server. I then run this application from a client (over the internet) using Java Web Start.

The server hardware will run only two pieces of software, the FreeBSD OS and the java application, nothing more. I control both the server and the client machines.

I have NO experience in FreeBSD, HTTP, Web, Security, Networking ... I haven't even installed FreeBSD yet.

I need to know how to setup FreeBSD with the most secure/tight configuration. I also need to know if I need Apache Wep server for the java application or there is a simpler alternative. In the past, Sun had a little program (on the JDK tutorial) as an alternative to a full Web server.

Thank you


----------

